# Richard Dimitri Video Clip



## MJS (Nov 6, 2006)

*Warning- Some Strong Language*

Came across these seminar clips. Rich is making some very good points IMO.

Thoughts?





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzi4dJK37I&mode=related&search=


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 6, 2006)

I liked what he was saying, though I think that he should lay off the sugar a little.


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 6, 2006)

What he was saying is right. BUT he needs to present his self much better in his speaking. That brings less respect to what you say talking in that manner.


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 6, 2006)

I do like what I heard and saw there;  real basic, logical, no-nonsense stuff...
As for the language...Mehh...I got the points he was trying to make, I hope the class did too...
I'm not a public speaker, but it seemed to me that he was trying to be that buddy who is always trying to help you out, which is a good thing...


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 6, 2006)

I think he made some great points. Though I've never been personally exposed to his material, I've heard a lot of good stuff about him, particularly, his "Schredder" methodology. Yeah, his language and method of presentation were a little rough, but I see this as him trying to give people a "reality-check."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2006)

Good stuff and sometimes vulgarity gets the point across.  Though sometimes it does not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Irregardless let us hope that the seminar attendees got what they were paying for.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 6, 2006)

That is the very basis of proper body movement, without that techniques are useless.  I have been training with those principles for years.  Of course without all the language.

There is really good information there if people will listen to what he is saying between all the foul language. 

The dude shouldn't have had that last red bull.  

He is definitely passionate about his message though.  Great points people should train by.

Great clips!  Thanks.


----------



## Cujo (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the vid. Those are great points he makes and that is how it is taught at the schhol I train at. As to the language, it doesnt bother me depending on WHO your training. When its a group of cops, soldiers or something like that, it can get a little spicey.

Cujo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the links.  I think the others have summed up my thoughts


----------



## Mike Att (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been using Rich's material to supplement my training for years. His material is some of the best around and fits well into anyone's system. He is also one of the nicest guys around, very down to earth and generous with his time and knowledge.

As far as the language goes, he purposly uses curse words during his seminars and instructional tapes. His reasoning is that language is something that people will use to try to intimidate you or humiliate you in the street, being loud, cursing and calling you names is something that will occur in an attack. He tries to get his students used to that type of language and uses is as part of the training process.

Everyone who attends his seminars and classes are adults, nasty language is part of the real world and real world attacks. His speaking and teaching style is informative, interactive and very good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## charyuop (Nov 12, 2006)

I understand his point, but jumping in like he did at the end of the first video won't do much good. I can't imagine the strength you need to avoid an attacker from just closing his arm and stab you in your kidneys. He lost completely sight of the weapon without having a real control of it.
I like alot the videos I have seen of Mr Cuda (I guess he does Kali MA). Requires training sure, but he keeps the weapon always in sight and never loses control of the opponent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM8BWzDJhl8&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWYaPMd5T5Y&mode=related&search=


----------



## John J (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been to 3 of Rich's seminars in the past few years. Most recently his visit this past weekend in D.C. To be honest, he is frank because he tests each theory as close to reality as it can get. I personally do not go for belittling a particular system especially when the host and most of the participants are practitioners but there is some logic to his approach whether we agree or not. As far as the language, someone already posted that dialogue is essential to self-defense instruction because it IS intimidating and it is very important to understand the power of dialogue.


----------



## John J (Nov 21, 2006)

> I understand his point, but jumping in like he did at the end of the first video won't do much good. I can't imagine the strength you need to avoid an attacker from just closing his arm and stab you in your kidneys. He lost completely sight of the weapon without having a real control of it.


 
Bridging first is based on range and committed timing. You may need to evade first and then bridge. However, the bridge is weighted as you enter and whether you palm heel, gouge or use Rich's Shredder concept simultaneously, the idea is to continue the attack while controlling. Like any functional method of knife defense, the idea is not to get fixated on the knife but the person holding the knife. HE is the threat and everything must be done to break his focus and momentum. 

Try using the knife to the kidney while someone is controlling your arm. Mind you, a proper control will not only wrap over the arm but will  control behind the elbow which is part of the effectiveness behind the delivery system. On top of this, your partner is either smashing your face or smothering it while sinking his fingers in your eye socket.   



> I like alot the videos I have seen of Mr Cuda (I guess he does Kali MA). Requires training sure, but he keeps the weapon always in sight and never loses control of the opponent.


 
This is not criticism of Barry but of the knife tapping seen in FMA. I am an FMA instructor but have been involved researching and experiencing RBSD to WWII Hand-to-Hand's firsthand. While many of the techniques are not new, the approach and mindset of their training methodologies differ considerably from most arts. IMO...tapping is to basically introduce energy i.e. you jam the attacking arm (w/o control) from a high line attack and the opponent redirects the attack to your low line. If you believe tapping will work against a high speed attack with intent...good luck! The idea is to pressure test everything and not play along with the opponent.


----------

